# Princess Pats 2nd Battalion - Unit Citation - Korean War



## Princess2 (15 Jun 2010)

My dad recently turned 80 and while I was interviewing found out that he was in the 2nd Battalion of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry in 1950 - 1954.  He was involved in the taking of Hill 355 in Korea.  He didn't realize that his unit was a Distinguished Unit Citation for holding this hill for 3 days.  Is there a way to get a copy of this citation so I can show my dad?  I have been looking at various web sites and they are making me blurry-eyed.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dapaterson (15 Jun 2010)

Start at:  http://www.army.gc.ca/iaol/143000440000029/index-Eng.html

You may also try writing to:

RHQ PPCLI
PO Box 10500 Stn Forces
Edmonton AB  T5J 4J5


----------



## BernDawg (15 Jun 2010)

http://webspace.webring.com/people/rs/sixty2chev/citationa.html

This it? 
 I have had the honour of wearing that particular citation.  Shake your Dad's hand for me.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Jun 2010)

I would love to hear a first hand account of the event.  If you want I could ask the QMSI of 2PPCLI to contact you.
http://www.army.dnd.ca/2ppcli/RH-Kapyong.asp


----------

